# App like Better Battery Stats?



## GSUS969 (Jul 19, 2011)

I'm looking for an app similar to better battery stats since this app doesn't work on the Nexus 7. Any suggestions?

Sent from my Nexus 7 using RootzWiki


----------



## mentose457 (Aug 26, 2011)

GSam Battery Monitor

I haz no sig


----------



## GSUS969 (Jul 19, 2011)

It says not compatible with my device...

Sent from my Nexus 7 using RootzWiki


----------



## spaceman860 (May 7, 2012)

GSUS969 said:


> It says not compatible with my device...
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using RootzWiki


Gsam battery monitor is compatible with N7 and is ten times better then BBS

Sent from my Nexus 7 using RootzWiki


----------



## GSUS969 (Jul 19, 2011)

Well could somebody maybe pass along the apk because I can't download it from the Play Store.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using RootzWiki


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

GSUS969 said:


> Well could somebody maybe pass along the apk because I can't download it from the Play Store.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using RootzWiki


What ROM are you running? CM10 here and its in play store.

Sent from my Nexus 7 running CM10 using the RootzWiki app.


----------



## GSUS969 (Jul 19, 2011)

Stock rooted. I even adjusted my DPI to see if it would make any difference but nothing seemed to help.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using RootzWiki


----------



## wigsplittinhatchet (Nov 5, 2011)

If you were playing with dpi then you may need to set dpi back to stock, clear market data and reboot

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## GSUS969 (Jul 19, 2011)

I tried that. But I still can't download gsam battery manager. Any other thoughts or suggestions?

Sent from my Nexus 7 using RootzWiki


----------



## thephantom (Jul 22, 2012)

I have both and running stock rooted. Downloaded them from the Play Store. I wonder why you can't?

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ridobe (Jun 10, 2011)

BBS works fine for me.


----------



## GSUS969 (Jul 19, 2011)

I'll try putting a different ROM on it and hope for the best. Thanks!


----------

